# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Центр вредоносной деятельности в Интернете перешел от России к США

## CyberWriter

Group-IB совместно с сообществом HostExploit представляет Топ 50 «Самые зараженные хосты и сети» по итогам второго квартала 2011 года (The Q2 Top 50 Bad Hosts & Networks Report). Впервые результаты традиционного исследования опубликованы на русском языке.Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## xugack

Это конечно приятно, но не думаю что такой рейтинг будет устойчивый. В сети скоро все меняется, так что на третий квартал может быть совсем другой рейтинг.

----------

